# true and lawful attorney/ entrusted person of the Trustee



## Ruzanna

Hello

Еще не совсем понимаю это:

Grantor hereby appoints Mrs.XXX *true and lawful attorney/ entrusted person of the Trustee* to act in Principal's name.

Trustee- это же доверенное лицо.  True and lawful attorney и Entrusted person-  тоже доверенное лицо. 

Вместе как понимать это?


----------



## Q-cumber

То, что написано через слэш, просто уточняет (расширяет) определение доверенного лица . А Trustee, видимо, это юрлицо (см. "Definitions" -  определения понятий в начале договора), которое представляет конкретная персона.


----------



## Vadim K

Это просто такой высокопарный стиль изложения в юридических документах, который сохранился с давних времен в англоязычных и испаноязычных странах. Например, в испаноязычных странах, при написании такого рода документов даже употребляются времена, которые в настоящее время полностью отсутствуют при употреблении в устной речи и письме в других источниках. Вся конструкция "_appoints Mrs.XXX true and lawful attorney/ entrusted person of the Trustee" _может быть переведена на русский язык простым выражением "_доверяет миссис XXX_"


----------



## Vadim K

Q-cumber said:


> То, что написано через слэш, просто уточняет (расширяет) определение доверенного лица . А Trustee, видимо, это юрлицо (см. "Definitions" -  определения понятий в начале договора), которое представляет конкретная персона.



В данном случае "_Trustee_" - не юридическое, а физическое лицо, а именно - "_Mrs. XXX_".


----------



## Q-cumber

Vadim K said:


> В данном случае "_Trustee_" - не юридическое, а физическое лицо, а именно - "_Mrs XXX_".


А что означает *"of the"* в таком случае?   Разумеется, это может быть и физическое лицо. Кто такой trustee, и с чем его едят  -должно быть разъяснено выше.


----------



## Vadim K

Q-cumber said:


> А что означает "of the" в таком случае?



Все выражение_ "entrusted person of the Trustee" _дословно-высокопарно может быть переведено примерно как "возложенное лицо Доверия".


----------



## Q-cumber

Vadim K said:


> Все выражение_ "entrusted person of the Trustee" _дословно-высокопарно может быть переведено примерно как "возложенное лицо Доверия".


Сомневаюсь.. Trustee (как и Principal) написано с большой буквы, что подразумевает , что это название стороны договора, некого лица, и ему выше было дано определение.  Кроме того, в словарях не приводится такое значение слова "trustee", которое можно было бы перевести как "доверие".


----------



## Ruzanna

Спасибо за ваши ответы


----------



## Kirill V.

Ruzanna said:


> Спасибо за ваши ответы



нужно больше контекста. Кто выступает в качестве Trustee, что поможет понять и роль Mrs.XXX в данных процессах


----------



## Vadim K

Q-cumber said:


> Сомневаюсь.. Trustee (как и Principal) написано с большой буквы, что подразумевает , что это название стороны договора, некого лица, и ему выше было дано определение.  Кроме того, в словарях не приводится такое значение слова "trustee", которое можно было бы перевести как "доверие".



Хорошо, попробую сказать по-другому. Вы правы, "_Trustee_" - это лицо. Лицо, которому что-либо доверили. И как раз в данном случае это доверили "_Mrs. XXX_". Но в тексте документа вместо выражения "_appoints to be the Trustee_" написано "_appoints entrusted person of the Trustee_". То есть, если взять аналогию, то можно привести следующий пример - вместо "_назначается (быть) царем_" написано "_назначается (быть) исполняющим обязанности царя_".  Как видите, в последнем случае вместо творительного падежа (царем) появляется родительный (царя), но сути это не меняет - лицо будет царем и в первом и во втором случае.


----------



## Sobakus

Vadim K said:


> Хорошо, попробую сказать по-другому. Вы правы, "_Trustee_" - это лицо. Лицо, которому что-либо доверили. И как раз в данном случае это доверили "_Mrs. XXX_". Но в тексте документа вместо выражения "_appoints to be the Trustee_" написано "_appoints entrusted person of the Trustee_". То есть, если взять аналогию, то можно привести следующий пример - вместо "_назначается (быть) царем_" написано "_назначается (быть) исполняющим обязанности царя_".  Как видите, в последнем случае вместо творительного падежа (царем) появляется родительный (царя), но сути это не меняет - лицо будет царем и в первом и во втором случае.


Грамматическая связь в _entrusted person of the Trustee_ такая же, как в _доверенный человек царя_ – определительная, а не эссивная («он назначен царём»). Такое значение с одушевлённым существительным невозможно ни в русском (_назначить человеком царя_ *≠ *_назначить царём_), ни в английском (но _назначен человеком доверия_ = _назначен человком, которому доверяют_).


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> Грамматическая связь в _entrusted person of the Trustee_ такая же, как в _доверенный человек царя_ – определительная, а не эссивная («он назначен царём»). Такое значение с одушевлённым существительным невозможно ни в русском (_назначить человеком царя_ *≠ *_назначить царём_), ни в английском (но _назначен человеком доверия_ = _назначен человком, которому доверяют_).



Я, к сожалению, не разбираюсь, что такое "_определительная_" и "_эссивная_" связь. Но зато разбираюсь в юридических документах, в том числе написанных юристами других стран. И в соответствии с этим могу еще раз высказать мысль о том, что в данном случае "_entrusted person of the Trustee_" и "_Trustee_" - это одно и то же. Только первое выражение написано в высокопарном юридическом стиле, идущем из далекого прошлого.


----------



## Sobakus

Vadim K said:


> Я, к сожалению, не разбираюсь, что такое "_определительная_" и "_эссивная_" связь. Но зато разбираюсь в юридических документах, в том числе написанных юристами других стран. И в соответствии с этим могу еще раз высказать мысль о том, что в данном случае "_entrusted person of the Trustee_" и "_Trustee_" - это одно и то же. Только первое выражение написано в высокопарном юридическом стиле, идущем из далекого прошлого.


Не могли бы Вы объяснить с грамматической точки зрения, как фраза с, на мой взгляд, определительной (посессивной, обладательной, как Вам угодно) связью _"entrusted person of the Trustee"/"favourite actor of my mother"_ может быть эквивалентна _"Trustee" _и_ "my mother"_? Очень хотелось бы увидеть другие примеры подобного употребления – оно совершенно не вяжется с моим пониманием грамматики.


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> Не могли бы Вы объяснить с грамматической точки зрения, как фраза с определительной (посессивной, обладательной, как Вам угодно) связью _"entrusted person of the Trustee"/"favourite chair of my mother"_ может быть эквивалентна _"Trustee" _и_ "my mother"_? Я, конечно, в юридических документах плохо разбираюсь, но довольно твёрдо уверен, что отдельного, не существующего в остальном языке уровня грамматики они не содержат.



С точки зрения посессивной, обладательной, определительной и прочих связей объяснить не могу, ибо не понимаю, что это такое. С точки зрения написания юридических документов - могу. Дело в том, что само слово "_the_ _Trustee_" - это не обязательно должно при переводе означать лицо. Оно может обозначать лицо. А может и не означать. Так как "_Trustee_" в своем изначальном смысле - это не лицо, а юридический институт, the holding of trusteeship, термин, который с некоторой натяжкой можно перевести как "_владение доверием_". Поэтому если сказать "_appoints smb. to be the Trustee_", то это переводится дословно "_назначает кого-то (быть) своим доверенным лицом_". А если сказать "_appoints smb. entrusted person of the Trustee_", то это дословно переводится "_назначает кого-то быть доверенным лицом владения своим доверием_", а на нормальный русский язык переводится тем же оборотом, что и в первом случае "_назначает кого-то (быть) своим доверенным лицом_".

Поэтому выражения "_the Trustee_" и "_entrusted person of the Trustee_" в этом случае эквивалентны.


----------



## Maroseika

Ruzanna said:


> Grantor hereby appoints Mrs.XXX *true and lawful attorney/ entrusted person of the Trustee* to act in Principal's name.


Похоже, что до сих пор нет ясного понимания английской фразы. Я бы предложил сперва уточнить значение фразы на EnglishOnly, а потом уж думать о переводе.


----------



## Ruzanna

Это доверенность. Там не даются определения. Прямо написано, что Grantor назначает Mrs. XXX.  
Grantor hereby appoints Mrs.XXX true and lawful attorney/ entrusted person of the Trustee to act in Principal's name.

Но в дальнейшем было написано просто Trustee, как я помню, без true and lawful attorney/ entrusted person. Это больше не упоминалось. Только в начале.


----------

